# 1935 Shelby?



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey guys. I picked this bike up a couple years ago and am just now getting to it. I believe it’s a 35 Shelby but I’m not sure if there is a specific model name etc. for it. If anyone has some info on it or an old article and such that would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2019)

I believe it is. Larger spaced parallel bars and straight seatstays. Looks to be in great shape!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2019)

@cds2323


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 15, 2019)

Diving into some old Shelby posts I found this model depiction. Looks like a model No 30. Can’t believe I didn’t see this before. I haven’t seen too many of these out here. If you have one feel free to post it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Sacket cycle works said:


> Diving into some old Shelby posts I found this model depiction. Looks like a model No 30. Can’t believe I didn’t see this before. I haven’t seen too many of these out here. If you have one feel free to post it. View attachment 1096308




I want to say there is a thread on these here somewhere. V/r Shawn

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/35-shelby.157136/#post-1060234 @Sacket cycle works


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 15, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I want to say there is a thread on these here somewhere. V/r Shawn
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/35-shelby.157136/#post-1060234 @Sacket cycle works



Thanks for the input Shawn!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 20, 2019)

@Freqman1 

It's a nice bike. An uncommon frame, was available two ways. One had the straight upper rear stays and another had rear stays that were slightly curved. 

I'm not sure this one is as old as 35 though. Nor the one in the other referenced thread. The early ones I've seen have raingutter fenders. I also don't see it in any of the Gambles literature I have from 35 and 36. The Eagle badge indicates it was a Gambles distributed bike. 

I'd guess this one to be from 37-39. I have seen and have literature showing this frame style in 37, 38, 39 and even as late as October 1940.

Here's a hardware catalog page from 1938 showing this model.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 20, 2019)

And one of my favorite photos showing Ginger Rogers on this frame style in 1938.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 20, 2019)

I own one but it's put away now. I'll try to get a pic of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> @Freqman1
> 
> It's a nice bike. An uncommon frame, was available two ways. One had the straight upper rear stays and another had rear stays that were slightly curved.
> 
> ...



As always-informative and accurate information Chris! Need to change your user name to “Shelby Man”! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 20, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> @Freqman1
> 
> It's a nice bike. An uncommon frame, was available two ways. One had the straight upper rear stays and another had rear stays that were slightly curved.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing my Shelby is in this ad on the very bottom..men's standard airflow model. Mine has no holes in the front fender !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sacket cycle works said:


> Diving into some old Shelby posts I found this model depiction. Looks like a model No 30. Can’t believe I didn’t see this before. I haven’t seen too many of these out here. If you have one feel free to post it. View attachment 1096308



Here’s its 35 sister project I’m working on


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2019)

@cds2323    Can you impart any information regarding when the big 26 tooth Phone Dial crank sprockets appeared?


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 23, 2019)

SKPC said:


> @cds2323    Can you impart any information regarding when the big 26 tooth Phone Dial crank sprockets appeared?




I believe that style crank sprocket (with the round holes) pre dates the balloon tire bikes made by Shelby. I have a catalog from 1930 showing that sprocket on a Flying Cloud badged 28" wheel Shelby. The NBJ Shelby book indicates that sprocket style was introduced in 1926.


----------

